# smokin first 12# bacon Thursday first time



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2013)

Sausagemakers country cure plus pop's wet brineon first batch. pitmasters blend on this. My question is longevity of smoke. Read, on this forum to do on and off. What are your best on and off times. I do want to do 2 different times. Hate bitter.

                                                                 thanks, Dave


----------



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, and second 12#, dry rub with sausagemakers country cure and Tod's dry rub recipe right after and doing apple smoke. Digging out from a wet 10" of snow after last 12"


----------

